# huroc park



## duckassassin95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Is things in full swing yet? Steelhead wise? I'm heading up there tonight and wondering what I should use. And if it is even worth going up there. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## icecanada (Mar 16, 2010)

That places is a zoo. Went there yesterday and left my pole in the truck.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

icecanada said:


> That places is a zoo. Went there yesterday and left my pole in the truck.


Is it as bad during the week as it is on the weekend?
Was thinking bout trying it next week, and was wondering what time of day get the least pressure.


----------



## mellos (Sep 22, 2008)

I was there today and it was terrible, people lined up side by side. You could head farther down river thoug and probably get some solitude.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Is the river wadable down stream or is it shore fishing only?
And if so is it private property?


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

If you want a good spot, you have to get there early in the morning. Or you have to know the river well enough to fish downstream. Access is much better if you wade, problem is, its too high to wade alot of areas rite now. Good luck.


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

I went down yesterday and only managed 1 small sucker. That seemed to be what just about everyone else had gotten too. Plus, the water was very high and fast as well.
Good luck if you go
Riflemann


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I fished in a few holes I know further upstream and did not see anyone but a couple guys fishing for walleye..................I was much further upstream however  The water was a bit high and dark upriver. Going to go try the Clinton just before dusk today.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Got out early. Broke a fish off above the coffer. Water is still pretty high making for very tough wade fishing downstream of the park. Hit one walleye on an egg pattern in the park downstream from the coffer. Still seems to be a tad bit early.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree Downriver Steel. It seems to be a bit early yet. Either that or we will not see as many fish this year for some odd reason.


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

I will disagree. The huron always has a much later run than any other river in the system. I have friends on the west side that are nailing them. I find once they are hittin fish, we have another few weeks before we see any numbers. Beginning of april will be hot and go through mid to late may. Happens every year.


----------

